# Amplificador Yamaha HTR-5730 . Enciende y se apaga a los dos segundos.



## DealTech (Mar 2, 2019)

Hola amigos a ver si por favor me pueden ayudar, tengo un amplificador Yamaha HTR-5730 lo conecto lo enciendo y enciende durante 2 segundos pero luego se apaga, parece que se estuviera protegiendo, veo que es una falla común en estos amplificadores pero no encuentro una solución para el mio. Gracias al que me pueda ayudar.
Manual de servicio: YAMAHA RX-V350 SERVICE MANUAL Pdf Download.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2019)

Alguna indicación , "protect" por ejemplo ?


----------



## DealTech (Mar 2, 2019)

Al oprimir el botón de encendido suena el rele de la placa de encendido, prende el display y sin mostrar mensaje suena nuevamente el rele y se apaga. Haciendo comprobaciones veo en la placa de MAIN 2 que hay una medición errónea, el rele es de 12 VDC y esa pequeña fuente da 26 VDC, viendo el manual de servicio la medida debe ser 13 VDC máximo. Podría ser eso?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2019)

Q373 o Q372 en corto ?

P.D.: *13,3 Vac* rectificados serían 18 Vdc antes de la regulación . . .  cambiale la batería al tester


----------



## DealTech (Mar 2, 2019)

Los semiconductores especialmente Q373 y Q372 no estan en corto, lo que noto es que el transformador me entrega 10-0-10 osea que entre los puntos donde el manual dice que debe haber 13.3 AC hay 20 AC. Puede ser este el problema?


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Q373 o Q372 en corto ?
> 
> P.D.: *13,3 Vac* rectificados serían 18 Vdc antes de la regulación . . .  cambiale la batería al tester


 
Pense que era el multimetro y probé con otro, saque el transformador de la placa y efectivamente entrega 20 VAC


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2019)

Un transformador de hierro silicio laminado no puede entregar tensión de mas , así que o estás usando un circuito equivocado , o con una anotación equivocada , o ese amplificador es de 110 y le estás metiendo 220 ?


----------



## DealTech (Mar 2, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un transformador de hierro silicio laminado no puede entregar tensión de mas , así que o estás usando un circuito equivocado , o con una anotación equivocada , o ese amplificador es de 110 y le estás metiendo 220 ?



Lo saque de la placa para medirlo, la tensión de red esta en 117 la cual es la indicada para este modelo, coloque otro transformador que me entrega 6.5-0-6.5 salen rectificados 16.7 y eso es lo que llega al rele, por lo que creo que la etapa de regulación compuesta por los transistores y el zenner no funciona. Allí que puedo hacer para tener la certeza de que componente falla?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2019)

Algo o algún transistor  en corto en esa  fuente , probá con una fuente exterior de 12 Vdc a ver si arranca.

También podés reinstalar la plaqueta , dejarle el tester midiendo  V y encenderlo , a ver si es que el relé la tira abajo y se apaga por eso


----------



## DealTech (Mar 2, 2019)

Puedo colocar los 12VDC en los puntos marcados en la imagen?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## DealTech (Mar 2, 2019)

Coloque la fuente de laboratorio donde se indica y monte todo de nuevo pero sigue igual prende y se apaga, el voltaje de la fuente no cae.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2019)

Poné el tester para medir dc en una salida de parlante a ver que pasa ? Luego la otra.

El fusible ese de 6 A que falta ?


----------



## DealTech (Mar 3, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Poné el tester para medir dc en una salida de parlante a ver que pasa ? Luego la otra.
> 
> El fusible ese de 6 A que falta ?



Por supuesto el fusible lo coloque, voy a verificar las salidas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2019)

Hay voltaje dc en las salidas de parlantes , esos dos segundos que queda encendido ?


----------



## DealTech (Mar 3, 2019)

Una pregunta solo por curiosidad educativa, este circuito para que sirve? pues lo estoy simulando en Proteus y no hace nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2019)

Es unj regulador de voltaje , se podria reemplazar por un 7812 

Quitá el puente sobre el Q1


----------



## DealTech (Mar 3, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay voltaje dc en las salidas de parlantes , esos dos segundos que queda encendido ?


No hay voltaje DC en las salidas


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es unj regulador de voltaje , se podria reemplazar por un 7812
> 
> Quitá el puente sobre el Q1


Quito el puente y no lo simula da error. Bueno ese puente también esta en la tarjeta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2019)

O tiene un interruptor ?

Quitále la alimentación de +b y -b a los integrados de salida y volvé a probar si enciende.


----------



## felixreal (Mar 4, 2019)

Hola!

Cuento mi experiencia: Me dieron un Yamaha RX-V800RDS, al presionar el botón de Power, encendía, pero al apretar cualquier otra tecla, o mover el volumen, se apagaba.
Sin embargo, al arrancar con las protecciones deshabilitadas (Modo Test), funcionaba perfectamente. El problema estaba en un pequeño diodo zener que limitaba el voltaje principal en un pin de sensado en el microprocesador que controla el equipo. El zener tenía fugas, y el microprocesador lo interpretaba como caídas de tensión y apagaba el equipo.

Ignoro si el tuyo tiene la opción de arrancar en modo test, si es así, el Manual de Servicio lo explica. No pierdes nada con revisarlo.

Me costó muchísimo encontrar el fallo. Pero mereció la pena. Desde entonces es mi home cinema, hace ya más de 12 años.

Saludos!!!


----------



## gussy100 (Ago 31, 2020)

Hola, disculpen soy nuevo en el foro y cree un tema nuevo.Yo estoy con el mismo problema con un yamaha rxv365. Adjunto el circuito que es ligeramente diferente.Lo que no termino de entender es porque la fuente esta auxiliar no pasa por el selector de voltaje como puede ser que trabaje tanto con 110v como con 220v.
Yo trabajo con 220v y a la salida del transfomador tengo 17+17=34


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2020)

El transformador está permanentemente conectado y de ahí surge la fuente de 5V Stand-by


----------



## garija4 (Sep 9, 2021)

Buenas tardes a todos. Les escribo desde Panamá. Necesito el Manual de Servicio del Yamaha RX-V483. Tengo los mismos problemas con mi home theater que los foristas arriba. Trato de encenderlo y el el Relay de la fuente de poder lo desconecta. A los 2 segundos se desconecta. Ya me vi todos los videos de Youtube en los que explican como resetearlo para que quedo como vino de fabrica y nada. Sigue el Relay desconectandose. Me tiene loco ya. Si me ayudan con el manual de servicio se lo agradecería infinitamente. O que me den alguna solución de donde comenzar a buscar fallas. Bendiciones.


----------



## thomasmo (Sep 27, 2021)

DealTech dijo:


> No hay voltaje DC en las salidas
> 
> Quito el puente y no lo simula da error. Bueno ese puente también esta en la tarjeta.


Hola, perdon que reviva el hilo, pero encontraste la solución al problema? Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 27, 2021)

garija4 dijo:


> Necesito el Manual de Servicio del Yamaha RX-V483.


Miraste el primer post que hay un manual, si es similar?


thomasmo dijo:


> Hola, perdon que reviva el hilo, pero encontraste la solución al problema? Gracias. Saludos.


Leiste todo el hilo? Mediste, hiciste todo lo que tenias que hacer?


----------



## Jrio23 (Dic 11, 2021)

Buenas tengo el mismo problema ....alguno pudo encontrar la solución?


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 11, 2021)

Jrio23 dijo:


> Buenas tengo el mismo problema ....alguno pudo encontrar la solución?



Si, la solución es desarmar, revisar primeramente si no se encuentra nada fuera de lo normal visualmente hablando. Después que no haya una carga excesiva a la salida del amplificador ni cables en corto, fichas rotas, etc. Luego, con el diagrama esquemático que aparece en el primer post ir midiendo primeramente las fuentes de alimentación, las etapas, etc... y así  ir descartando hasta llegar al problema.

Una vez encontrado el problema no queda mas que repararlo para poder llegar a la solución.


----------

